# got screwed on my forst trip to the delta anybody going



## triton196 (Jan 22, 2013)

well i got screwed on my first booked trip to the delta. the guide calls and says hes giving my money back two days before i was supposed to leave. Im - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - !!!!! With that being said im determined to go somewhere being ive already taken off work and saved the money up. So if anybody is going out to the delta and you wouldnt mind an extra guy going im packed and ready to go and ill split whatever. Pm me if so.


----------



## Nvoss (Jan 22, 2013)

That's cause there probably aint no birds.  You should be grateful!! I have been on serversl pay hunts I wish I would have saved my money on!!  Sounds like an honest outfitter just curious the outfits name?  Driving through louisanna right this second and it is hot hot hot


----------



## triton196 (Jan 22, 2013)

well im looking forward to the experience and some places have birds and some dont i dont really care ive planned and took off work and i wanna go out west and hunt the fly way.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 22, 2013)

You didn't loose any $$ and you haven't left yout to go so I don't hink you got screwed at all. Dissapointed probably but not screwed.


----------



## Joe Overby (Jan 22, 2013)

Screwed would be him telling you there are birds and you getting there and there not being any...
Truth is he did you a BIG favor, I just got back last night and there aren't any birds...I drove 550 miles to shoot 1 spoonie hen in 4 days...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 22, 2013)

Maybe a blessing in disguise. Fellow I know had his son begging to go this past weekend since they were out of school yesterday. He finally said ok and went last Friday night. They were supposed to come back Monday but turned around on Sunday and came back. No birds or spread out birds.


----------



## comallard (Jan 22, 2013)

Count your blessings! Better to be mad now, than to be cussing the whole way home! And lighter in the pocket book. 

But on the other hand, I hear ya, once you have your mind made up to go hunting, it is hard to change it.


----------



## steveus (Jan 22, 2013)

Friends of mine just cancelled out today because guide called and said birds have all left.  Honest guide as yours is, you're very fortunate to get your money back.


----------



## comallard (Jan 22, 2013)

Reckon where the birds are?


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Jan 22, 2013)

that's a good guide right there. that means he truly cares about you shooting birds and not just taking ur money no matter what.. trust me, better than spending a crap ton of money and not having a good experience..


----------



## triton196 (Jan 22, 2013)

its very disappointing man i hope thats why im getting money back he said they had to cancel and return home they had some stuff come up. oh well maybe next year im gonna get a boat and do my own thing on govt land out there.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 23, 2013)

triton196 said:


> its very disappointing man i hope thats why im getting money back he said they had to cancel and return home they had some stuff come up. oh well maybe next year im gonna get a boat and do my own thing on govt land out there.



You think our lakes are crowded ? Alot of those places have turned into a zoo !


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 23, 2013)

triton196 said:


> well im looking forward to the experience and some places have birds and some dont i dont really care ive planned and took off work and i wanna go out west and hunt the fly way.



Maybe take some of the money you get back and buy a book on punctuation.


----------



## BFifer (Jan 23, 2013)

Birds are out there but hard to get with all the water. No reason for birds to move into pressured areas when they have newly flooded no-pressure fields full of food. We didn't do well last weekend at all; on our way to the highway a mile away, we drove past a field of millet with three hundred+ mallards sitting content.

Regarding your guide, switch places for a minute... average joe shows up, gets only a few birds, tips badly. Over time, guide learns to cancel and preserve his time rather than get a bad tip.

Hopefully, you'll find a hunt... I wouldn't expect much this weekend, but I'll be there anyway.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 23, 2013)

probably double booked ya


----------



## humdandy (Jan 23, 2013)

fatboy84 said:


> Maybe take some of the money you get back and buy a book on punctuation.



Do they sell them?

Also, do you think you should use an exclamation point at the end of the sentence?


----------



## arkie1 (Jan 23, 2013)

On the wmas in Arkansas the rest areas are usually open the last 2 days of season.  That males for a fun shoot.  That's what I would look in to for this weekend if you can travel and already were planning on it. Pm me and I can give you some info, am from northeast Arkansas and guided for years there.


----------



## arkie1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Should have been "makes".


----------



## triton196 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well he called back and it looks as if the trip is still a go. He said the birds are fine and it was a problem with his regular job that came up so my fingers are crossed. Next year i hope to have a boat and im going to go hunt govt land out there with some friends.


----------



## triton196 (Jan 23, 2013)

fatboy84 said:


> Maybe take some of the money you get back and buy a book on punctuation.



Do you sell them?  This is a duck hunting forum not a english forum. Oh yeah your comment was not funny no one laughed, sorry.


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 23, 2013)

triton196 said:


> Do you sell them?  This is a duck hunting forum not a english forum. Oh yeah your comment was not funny no one laughed, sorry.



Ouch...you're gonna make me cry with that comment. 


While not an english forum, the english language is used and it is much easier to understand when a sentence is written correctly.


By the way, you did much better on this post. 



Glad your trip is coming back together.  Hope you have full skies.


----------



## ryano (Jan 23, 2013)

fatboy84 said:


> Ouch...you're gonna make me cry with that comment.
> 
> 
> While not an english forum, the english language is used and it is much easier to understand when a sentence is written correctly.
> ...



Bully


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 23, 2013)

ryano said:


> Bully



I was just trying to help him out since over 700 have viewed the thread but only a handful responded. 

I'm gonna put a stick in your spokes next time I see you.


----------



## USMC0844 (Jan 23, 2013)

Dont Know where y'all are hunting(or planning to) in the Delta but we have had a pretty good season down there. Your outfitter sounds like an honest man IMO. If he cant get to the birds, at least he's telling you.


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 23, 2013)

Make sure you post pics!


----------



## Kreuz (Jan 23, 2013)

fatboy84 said:


> Maybe take some of the money you get back and buy a book on punctuation.



I actually thought it was funny.


----------



## Kreuz (Jan 23, 2013)

Kreuz said:


> I actually thought it was funny.



Or would it be, "Actually, I thought it was funny."? Either way, it was funny.


----------



## maughdr (Jan 23, 2013)

heres a tidbit for ya...english grammer for dummies on sell on ebooks- $4.99...gotta love the end of the season sales


----------



## Kreuz (Jan 23, 2013)

maughdr said:


> heres a tidbit for ya...english grammer for dummies on sell on ebooks- $4.99...gotta love the end of the season sales



Let me fix you up...

Here's a tidbit for you, English grammar for dummies on sale at ebooks.com for $4.99. Got to love the end of season sales!

Just in case we're getting technical.


----------



## maughdr (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh... It... We... have no response. That was perfect.


----------



## triton196 (Jan 23, 2013)

Kreuz said:


> Let me fix you up...
> 
> Here's a tidbit for you, English grammar for dummies on sale at ebooks.com for $4.99. Got to love the end of season sales!
> 
> Just in case we're getting technical.



lol funny. i dont care about grammer while using this forum from my phone. If you cant read what i write you just cant read.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 24, 2013)

Kreuz said:


> Let me fix you up...
> 
> Here's a tidbit for you, English grammar for dummies on sale at ebooks.com for $4.99. Got to love the end of season sales!
> 
> Just in case we're getting technical.



Thank you.  Everytime an adult uses improper or poor grammar, more nesting ground is lost.  This is a fact.


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Kreuz said:


> Or would it be, "Actually, I thought it was funny."? Either way, it was funny.


----------



## maughdr (Jan 24, 2013)

GSURugger said:


> Thank you.  Everytime an adult uses improper or poor grammar, more nesting ground is lost.  This is a fact.



Every time my neighbor corrects my grammar, my dog takes another dump in his yard...strange


----------



## Kreuz (Jan 24, 2013)

maughdr said:


> Every time my neighbor corrects my grammar, my dog takes another dump in his yard...strange



More like every time I correct your driving, your dog poops in my yard. And believe me, there's poop everywhere and I don't even own an animal!


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 24, 2013)

Kreuz said:


> I actually thought it was funny.



Me too!


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 24, 2013)

maughdr said:


> Every time my neighbor corrects my grammar, my dog takes another dump in his yard...strange



Everytime my neighbor corrects my language, I take another dump in his yard.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 24, 2013)

Obama supporter for sure.


----------



## Kreuz (Jan 24, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> Obama supporter for sure.



And to whom would you be directing this towards? "Them's fightin' words where I come from!"


----------



## ButcherTony (Jan 24, 2013)

ryano said:


> Bully


 yep....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2013)

Don`t make me move this thread over to the Political Forum! Ya`ll done mentioned the correct words for politics several times.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t make me move this thread over to the Political Forum! Ya`ll done mentioned the correct words for politics several times.


----------



## duck-dawg (Jan 24, 2013)

triton196 said:


> lol funny. i dont care about grammer while using this forum from my phone. If you cant read what i write you just cant read.



That's called "lacking pride", and seems to be a popular trend on here and elsewhere...


----------



## goob (May 13, 2013)

Bunch of idjits on this thread right here.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t make me move this thread over to the Political Forum! Ya`ll done mentioned the correct words for politics several times.


----------



## bkl021475 (May 14, 2013)

So, how was the hunt?


----------



## JustUs4All (May 14, 2013)

I don't know about the hunt but your grammar is perfect.


----------



## goob (May 15, 2013)

I think it's hilarious when someone resorts to correcting grammar. Don't know for sure but probably compensating for something else. Haha.


----------



## BigSwole (May 15, 2013)

triton196 said:


> i just got back from lambert we saw about 3000 ducks and killed 68 between 5 of us. they were shy no doubt we just called very little and managed to get them to come in the dekes. we killed mostly shovelers and gadwalls but we managed one wig one teal and a woody. we saw green heads but they flared because the dog was retrieving. i had a blast and i noticed that the birds flew better when it was cloudy.



He posted that comment on another thread few days after his last post on this thread.


----------



## goob (May 15, 2013)

yep, thats what happened too.


----------

